# My newest sidekick!



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Added another 1911 to the collection. This one is a new Colt Mark IV Series 70 in stainless. Always wanted a stainless and a Colt so this crosses that off. I'm still eyeing the Ruger Talo Editions too! I can't get enough 1911s and Single Action Army's. So very American. I grew up hearing tales of the 1911 from my Grandfather who served with the 21st Marines from 1943-1945. Semper Fi Pop! I know you would be proud of this one.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

very nice..


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Sweet! I would blur out the serial number myself when posting pictures online....

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Sweet! I would blur out the serial number myself when posting pictures online....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


I'm not the least bit worried about it. It is ALOT easier to track my by screen name, IP, and location than the serial number on a handgun. But I appreciate the advice! If there is an app that allows me to do it I probably would.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

I got a slew of PMs about the serial number, so to prevent more rises in blood pressure and possible heart attacks from the secret squirrels, I'll take it down. 

Welp, won't let me. Oh well.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Purdy. Always liked the Colts. Slick as goose grease.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just make sure you keep proof of buying it, now that serial number is out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice.... 1911's are classic. That's a nice one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

The Colts I've handled were built like Swiss watches. Working the action on the likes of a Python - ever so slick. Hard not to want one.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

old school

me likey


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice Indiana Jones...


----------

